# How Mental Illness Affects Men vs Women



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

I know - I shouldn't make generalisations but I did observe, when in the psychiatric unit - that men with mental health issues tended to turn to abuse - gambling, drink, drugs - and the women on the whole tended to turn their illness in on themselves by self-harm.Now I'm not saying that it is true in all cases - of course not - but this was a definate trend - at least when I was in there.Wonder why?Sue


----------

